# 12v battery + charger for memory wire on car head unit used inside



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a little 2.1 system I put together for inside the house in which the 5.25" satellites are ran off a mini class T amp and the sub is running off of an old car amp that's powered by a 35A DC power supply. It has sounded good for what it is, but I'm limited with no eq and I can't turn it up very loud right now without distorting since there is no high pass on the satellites. . 

I have been wanting to upgrade it a little bit so I brought in an old car head unit with a 13 band L/R eq and a hpf and am running the satellites off deck power. So far with some eq tweaks and a high pass I've got them to sound really good and I can get a lot more volume than before. 

The only problem is when I turn the power supply off, all my settings are gone and I have to re-enter them all every time I turn it on.

I've been trying to find a compact battery and charger system that will provide 12V to the constant hot on the head unit with the power supply off but at the same time be able to charge while the power supply is on. I've looked into all the lithium battery options but it seems like information about charging them while using them is some kind of unicorn because I can't find anything. 

Does something like this exist for a reasonable price? Or will I have to just go the small lead acid + trickle charger route?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

If you are going to have a battery in the house I wouldn't have anything other than an agm that's sealed up. Lead acid will release toxic gasses into the air. They make inverters to power 12v devices like portable cd players. Remember those days? lol. Maybe you could find one to supply 12v constant to your car headunit?


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I have everything running off a DC power supply right now.

The problem lies in not wanting to leave the power supply on and running when I'm not listening to music. When I leave the power supply on with the equipment turned off it still builds heat and the fan still cycles on and off. 

When I turn the DC power supply off, the head unit loses all power and loses its settings. I have to input all the EQ and crossover settings each time I turn the power supply on. 

I'm looking for a small lithium style battery to wire to the head unit constant 12v that has a charging system which will charge the battery while the power supply is on and the head unit is being used, and still provide 12v to the head unit constant while the power supply is off.

Think of it like the charging system on a laptop or a smart phone.


----------

